# Tomato Sauce:  Australian vs American



## Shani (Mar 24, 2008)

I just found a recipe Ole-blue posted which looks really yummy and I have already asked her a few questions. This one I thought might be better out easy to see since I can't possibly be the only person who isn't sure.

What is the Australian equivalent of an American can of tomato sauce?

What we call tomato sauce is almost the same thing as American ketchup, and rather than assume it's the same thing and put almost 2 cups of the wrong thing in the recipe I'd rather find out.

Thanks
Shani


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 24, 2008)

In America - tomato sauce comes in a can and is like tomato puree except it is cooked a little longer, usually a little thicker and includes onion, garlic, green bell pepper, and herbs. Tomato puree is just tomatoes.


----------



## Shani (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Michael, I'll have a look around when I shop tomorrow I might be able to use a tomato pasta sauce. Bit of a shame if I can't find something that is similar

Shani


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 24, 2008)

canned American tomato sauce is often quite plain, so you could substitute tomato puree or make your own with canned tomatoes and a blender, processor or food mill.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah - what Robo said. I don't know what recipe you are looking at, but tomato sauce has just a little more flavor than tomato puree but is bland compared to a tomato pasta sauce.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 24, 2008)

you could also thin tomato paste with some water or chicken broth to make sauce....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL - I know I posted this a couple of years ago ... but here goes, again:

In the US:

_Tomato Puree_: Cooked and pureed tomatoes - no seasoning. _Sub_: tomato sauce or 3 parts tomato paste + 5 parts water.

_Tomato Sauce_: Same as tomato puree, but generally cooked a little longer and seasoned with salt, pepper, onion, garlic, green bell pepper, and herbs. This is the basic tomato sauce - some companies also have "specialty" tomato sauces which include other ingredients, it is not a pasta sauce. _Sub_: tomato puree or 3 parts tomato paste + 4 parts water.

_Tomato Paste_: Tomato puree with added salt - cooked and reduced to about 1/3 or 1/4 the original volume. _Sub_: use 2-4 times as much tomato sauce or tomato puree and reduce other liquids in the recipe to compensate for the added liquid from the sauce/puree.

Divided by a common language:

Tomato Paste (US) = Tomato Puree (Britain)
Tomato Sauce (Australia) = Tomato Catsup/Ketchup (US)

If only all things were this simple ...


----------



## Argamemnon (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Michael, now I get it, lol.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay, so why is tomato paste so yummy to add if it's just concentrated tomatoes?  It seems to have such a different flavor than just tomato puree.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, so why is tomato paste so yummy to add if it's just concentrated tomatoes?  It seems to have such a different flavor than just tomato puree.



The flavor is different because it's concentrated. It's as if you took tomato puree and simmered it till most of the liquid was gone. You would then have tomato paste - a deeper, more "tomatoey" flavor, because it's now not as diluted with water.


----------



## Cath4420 (Apr 11, 2008)

Shani,  I think what you are looking for is Passata Cooking sauce.  Our version of Passata is what Michael explains as tomato sauce.  I usually use Carloni and it can be bought at any Aldi supermarketfor about $2.50 for 700ml.  Even Coles and Woolworths supermarkets make their own.  It is in between canned tomatoes and pasta sauce in thickness.  I think our "tomato sauce" may be too rich.  With the cooking sauce you can add further herbs/ingredients if you want.


----------

